# New groomer nicked skin tag



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh so we switched to a mobile groomer as I've pretty much have had issues trusting people with my dogs after what happened to Lisa. My groomer was great but what can I say - I get anxiety everytime I dropped Ozzie off. When we got Lucky I switched. 

First time was great - we got the owner. Second time was fine, different girl but later we noticed ozzies skin tag was red and irritated. It looked like she nicked it and he licked it for days. I didn't want to go to the vet since it seemed minor - we put some neosporin on it and the vine of shame. It took awhile for him to stop licking it and even now he sometimes does (this was 2 weeks ago).

I'm wondering if I should make a big stink about it or just request the first groomer we had and point it out to her. I don't want to be the difficult customer but I'm going to be annoyed if we have to pay for a vet visit due to their carelessness. Plus it bothers me that she didn't noticed that she did it. I'm wondering if I should go back to the regular groomer, anxiety and all...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would ask for the owner again since that was a good fit. I think it is always good to "complain" right when something is noticed rather than waiting. JMHO


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree! I totally understand that nicks happen, and if she had noticed and told us about it - no problem. I think I will send them a polite email requesting the owner for our next appointment and then show her the skin tag in person. Poor little guy has been subjected to the cone of shame for awhile.. hope he stops licking it for good. I would hate to have it removed unnecessarily since the vet said it was just fine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Courtney, I am so sorry that happened to Ozzie.

I agree with Sandi's advice. 

I will share that I have no problem asking Snowball's vet to do the actual blood work on Snowball. We had problems two different times with techs attempting to draw his blood ... and, both times Snowball's tests had to be repeated (at our expense ... emotionally and expense wise) so, now we make sure the doctor does the blood withdrawals.

Did your vet give you a timeframe for Ozzie to completely heal?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We haven't taken him to the vet... yet. I hope you guys don't think I'm a bad mommy, but we tried to deal with it ourselves with neosporin and the cone of shame so he wouldn't lick it. 

Ozzie is terrified riding in the car so we wanted to spare him the anxiety of going to the vet unless it was absolutely necessary and since it does not appear to be infected, we figured they would just give him some cream similar to neosporin anyways. He had been wearing the cone on and off for almost a week before he finally stopped licking it. It seems to be better now, but if he starts licking it again we will definitely be taking him in. 

Now that I am looking on the groomer's website, the girl who nicked him is their newest groomer and just started last Spring... mystery solved. I am definitely writing them a polite email explaining the situation and requesting another groomer.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

When Oliver was alive he had allot of skin issues. A friend of mine recommended Vetericyn Wound/Skin Care Spray. It's an antibacterial spray. It worked wonders on his hot spots and skin tags. Just incase it flares 
up again.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, Stacy! I will definitely look into that  as of now it's just the one. Still hasn't licked it in a few days which is great.

The groomer replied apologizing and asked where it was on him so they could add it in his file. Will need to find a different appt date since they fill up SO far in advance! I will give them another chance, but not with the new girl!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried to tie off the skin tag with dental floss so that it will die and just fall off?
Just another option.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rin said:


> Have you tried to tie off the skin tag with dental floss so that it will die and just fall off?
> Just another option.


I think having the vet remove it would be a much better option.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I think having the vet remove it would be a much better option.


Definitely. There is no way we would attempt this by ourselves! My husband won't even learn how to clip their nails because he is so scared of cutting the quick, even though I bought the antiseptic powder! 

He seems to be leaving it alone, but if he starts licking it again we'll definitely take him in to be looked at again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda had three tags our vet put something black on each one in the office, within three days they were gone, it's been a couple years now and they have never came back. Next time I'm at the vets I'll ask what he used.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Courtney, 
I am sorry that Ozzie got nicked and had to wear a cone.
I would definitely request the first person, that you were satisfied with.
Although I do not use a groomer...
I don't see anything wrong with having a preference . I have a preference at my vet's office where there are several vets working.
Giving her the benefit of the doubt is hard for me to do...she should have given him a look - over for any nicks or razor burn when she was done!
It is also bad business if she knew that she nicked him and just did not tell you...that would make me angry!
So sorry he had a boo boo 😕


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

****UPDATE****

Ozzie did not stop licking the skin tag and it seems like it is possibly getting bigger.. or it's just all in our heads! Anyways, we finally took him to the vet and she said that is a wart and that if it wasn't bothering him, she'd just leave it be, but since it is, it's up to us if we want to remove it. Since Ozzie is due for a dental anyways, we are going to get both done under one round of anesthesia since I will be worried sick anyways! His surgery date is August 27, I will post again to ask for prayers and good vibes! The vet also said we might want to have it biopsied too...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Samantha had a lot of those as she got older. I had a couple removed because they were bothering her, but they were benign.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> Ozzie did not stop licking the skin tag and it seems like it is possibly getting bigger.. or it's just all in our heads! Anyways, we finally took him to the vet and she said that is a wart and that if it wasn't bothering him, she'd just leave it be, but since it is, it's up to us if we want to remove it. Since Ozzie is due for a dental anyways, we are going to get both done under one round of anesthesia since I will be worried sick anyways! His surgery date is August 27, I will post again to ask for prayers and good vibes! The vet also said we might want to have it biopsied too...


I think it's part of a Mom's job to worry, so you're a good Mom! My Yorkie, Axel, has three warts on his back. Like you, our vet said unless they bother him, but just leave them alone.


----------

